
Software Use in Astronomy: An Informal Study [pdf] - batbomb
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.03989v1.pdf
======
nemoniac
I've only given this article a cursory scan but what on earth is the value of
the Venn diagrams in Figure 2 and Figure 13? Especially the latter. Do the
authors even understand the purpose of Venn diagrams?

